# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Quelle solution pour identifier mes objets?

## Spidyy

Salut,

Je bosse sur un moteur de jeu 2D fais en suivant mes ides et principes, et je cherche une solution pour pouvoir identifier mes objets.

Par identifier mes objets, je parle de tout type d'objets, aussi bien mes gameObject, mes scnes, mes ressources, etc. Cette identification dois me permettre d'identifier un objet aussi bien localement que via le rseau, par exemple, pouvoir rcuprer les information d'un objet X sur la machine d'un client grce ca cette identifiant, et que cet objet X aura le mme identifiant quelque soit les machines.

En gros me faut un systme de gnration d'identifiants uniques par contexte (un identifiant unique par gameObject, unique par Texture, unique par Resource, etc)

Quel est la faon de faire la plus utilise, la plus adapte, la plus adopte par les dveloppeurs de game engine?

Spidyy

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour,

Si vous avez une classe mre "Objet" vous pouvez utiliser un static qui sera incrment  chaque cration d'objet. Mais  vrai dire, je ne suis pas sur que ce soit une bonne ide.
Sinon, vous pouvez peut tre vous servir du chemin de la ressource charge par l'objet, ou alors faire en sorte que l'ID soit donn par le serveur.

----------


## Spidyy

En effet je compte implmenter une classe mre "Objet" pour tout objet qui pourra etre serializ, aussi bien les ressources que lea gameObjects.

Le soucis pour me baser sur un chemin est qu'au niveau de l'dition, mes gameObjects pourrons tre crs sans tre enregistrs sur le disque dur, donc pas de chemin, mais un identifiant sera ncessaire.

La solution de la static a incrmenter, j'y ai song mais je vois a comme un risque de doublons, je cherche une meilleur solution.

----------

